# Does anyone know where to get dumbo rats in Montana?



## Hoathie (Nov 29, 2012)

I have two female dumbos, Aria and Nala. I got them from a local woman who's rats had an accidental litter a few months ago. I love them dearly, and I'd love to get two boys and maybe try to introduce them into the group (I'd obviously have them spayed/neutered before attempting this). I wasn't planning on getting the boys any sooner than next fall, but it's always good to prepare for these things well in advance. And I do have a bit of a problem. There is no reputable breeder or rescue in Montana (please do not suggest Montana Moon Rattery, it's been closed down for some time now). I've scoured the internet looking for good breeders close by and there are none. The closest is in Idaho, and it's a 16 hour drive (round-trip) from where I live in Bozeman. Does anyone know of a good breeder in the Northwest who might be able to either deliver them to me or meet me half way between our respective locations?


----------

